# Cloth Diaper Ebay Auctions...



## My3babes (Jun 29, 2004)

Do you guys think that CD sellers on Ebay should make the ID of the bidder private. Esp when it comes to hyena items?

Do you think people would be more likely to buy because there would be less guilt because everyone might not know it was them... :LOL


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

For me, personally, no. It does not bother me for people to see what I am bidding on, as it is my money and I can spend it how I choose. Also, I truly believe that the auction system is quite fair -- it gives everyone an even chance. If you're willing to spend more on a certain item, then you win. If I'm willing to spend more, then I win. This is a no guilt situation, as far as I am concerned. I completely believe that all is fair in love and ebay! :LOL


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't think so. I am interested in an auction that has the bidder list hidden. It makes me feel as though the seller is shill bidding.


----------



## My3babes (Jun 29, 2004)

Didnt even think about that? Can a seller do that? Will the system let them?


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

They could if they were using a different ebay id. Or if they were having their friends bid using different ids. I've seen that happen before.


----------



## My3babes (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow!!


----------



## WhitneyVL (Feb 28, 2004)

For the most part I'd have to say no because it's my money and my business how I spend it. That said, I would kind of like it to because then I wouldn't have to see if the winner was the same mama who always comes in and snipes my bids at the last second.







:


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
They could if they were using a different ebay id. Or if they were having their friends bid using different ids. I've seen that happen before.

How can you tell?

I've heard about "shilling" but I'm ebay clueless!


----------



## Azadeh (May 26, 2003)

Wow! I didn't even know you could hide or show the bidder list! Gotta look for those settings next time.

Azadeh


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama*
How can you tell?

I've heard about "shilling" but I'm ebay clueless!

When a seller makes the bidder list private, there is no way to tell. Even when it's not private, it would be difficult to tell. I've seen it happening, but only because I had been told by the seller (a friend, in this case) that she was asking friends to bid in order to drive the final price on her items up.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *My3babes*
Wow!!


----------



## My3babes (Jun 29, 2004)

I have helped my brother ONE TIME does something similar.. but it was to drive it over the reserve. Otherwise the person bidding may really want an item but if it doesnt reach reserve they dont get and the seller doesnt sell it!

And if I bid higher by driving it up I am still under the reserve and I dont have to buy it either.. Make sense?? *sorry if you are offended by this* BUt as far as bidding a NON reserve up.. I have never done that or even thought about it... ugh!!


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

I do not think there is any way for anyone to connect me to my bids. My name is not the same as it is here. And I do not care what people think, my money, my life


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Well, sometimes I wish no one could see me bid. I get PMs from people I don't even know asking me to back down from bidding on Ebay sometimes







Makes me wish I had used different usernames but this is who I am online. I use the same username everywhere and have since I was 19. It's second nature now.

Anyway, I never have hard feelings about people who outbid me but I am sure people have hard feelings about me.


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
Well, sometimes I wish no one could see me bid. I get PMs from people I don't even know asking me to back down from bidding on Ebay sometimes







Makes me wish I had used different usernames but this is who I am online. I use the same username everywhere and have since I was 19. It's second nature now.

Anyway, I never have hard feelings about people who outbid me but I am sure people have hard feelings about me.

You have got to be kidding me! People actually do that?














:


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

I know I have done some crazy things for fluff-right Kate? But now that I have reached sanity, I think that it should be fair. People should be able to bid on what they want and really not have to worry about being guilted into backing down. Just because certain people do have a lot of good fluff, doesn't mean they are less deserving of having more.

So with that being said, I could definitely see how some would want their names hidden. I remember winning an Ebay FM auction and had some ppl PM me telling me that people are going to "talk" about me and think badly because I spent so much on something. So then I felt like I shouldn't have done it and had to justify my spending and let everyone know that I sold off a lot of fluff just to fund it.


----------



## WhitneyVL (Feb 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
Anyway, I never have hard feelings about people who outbid me but I am sure people have hard feelings about me.

I hope I didn't come across sounding snippy or selfish above when I mentioned something like that. I just get frustrated when I get sniped by the same person *every time. I need to learn how to not take this whole diaper thing too seriously :LOL


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
Well, sometimes I wish no one could see me bid. I get PMs from people I don't even know asking me to back down from bidding on Ebay sometimes







Makes me wish I had used different usernames but this is who I am online.

I don't bid much anymore but I hated that people knew it was me bidding.I even have a different user name on ebay but hyenas are smart.I would have liked to keep my diaper buying a bit more private because I used to get nasty pm's and emails telling me I was greedy.So personally I would have liked private diaper auctions back in my bidding days.Although I wonder if it would be more inviting to the pervs to bid.


----------



## jillyofthevalley (Oct 18, 2004)

I can't believe people actually pm other people and harass them about what they are bidding on! It's none of their business. If a person wants to spend $100 on a diaper then so be it. Whatever makes you happy. I quite enjoy checking out other people's very expensive diaper stashes.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

OK, I should mention that I totally don't mind PMs or emails from people I like :LOL I mean, if there is something you really really love and I am bidding on it, it doesn't hurt to ask if I am bidding on it just because. I have backed down on auctions. Sometimes something means more to someone else, ya know? I do love teasing PMs when me and another mom go head to head for something, especially for charity auctions.

WhitneyVL, no worries. I am not much of a sniper. I just put in my max bid and usually let it go. If someone snipes me they wanted it more









And people will PM or email nasty things all the time. It's amazing what goes on behind the scenes around here. Shelly got nasty PMs when sharing her wash routine because people said she was wasting water









So I have thought about changing my username on Ebay but figured who the heck cares. I am a bad, bad, greedy hyena who has fallen into the overconsumption and consumerism trap of the evil non-AP/NFL and I should be destroyed :LOL


----------



## jillyofthevalley (Oct 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
I am a bad, bad, greedy hyena who has fallen into the overconsumption and consumerism trap of the evil non-AP/NFL and I should be destroyed :LOL

I think we've all suffered from that one time or another when it comes to diapers! Some just have it worse than others! :LOL If I had the funds, I would give you a run for your money. One day, one day.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jillpell1*
I think we've all suffered from that one time or another when it comes to diapers! Some just have it worse than others! :LOL If I had the funds, I would give you a run for your money. One day, one day.









I was actually saying it tongue in cheek. I have no guilt whatsoever on what I spend







I just know what is what some people think and probably say, especially here at MDC.


----------



## LittleIslandMom (Feb 2, 2004)

You know, this is part of the reason I avoided posting about my Fluff Factory winnings cos I won quite a few hyena items and yes I was really really over-the-_moon_ about them :LOL but didn't want people concluding how greedy I was or whatever... but what the heck you're right. Who should care what others think in this respect - our money, and if we can afford it, and it's something we want, why not?

I guess no one would really have said anything about the FF auctions as they were for charity but I wonder if the story would be different if those auctions were eBay ones, all happening at the same time, and the same person won some high-priced auctions... nonetheless just as I wouldn't like to be judged, I shouldn't assume what others would or would not say, I guess.

It's just a little sad to know that some people can be small-minded enough to tell others how they think they should live their lives and spend their money. Judging is one thing, but presuming to impose your own values on others is another.


----------



## jillyofthevalley (Oct 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
I was actually saying it tongue in cheek. I have no guilt whatsoever on what I spend







I just know what is what some people think and probably say, especially here at MDC.

I know.









I love your wool stash. It's beautiful. I think I'm feeling some jealously on this end! :LOL


----------



## jillyofthevalley (Oct 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LittleIslandMom*
It's just a little sad to know that some people can be small-minded enough to tell others how they think they should live their lives and spend their money. Judging is one thing, but presuming to impose your own values on others is another.

I agree. That's why I was shocked when I read that people have received pm's telling them they were greedy, etc. They're just diapers, why do people get natsy about it?


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
Shelly got nasty PMs when sharing her wash routine because people said she was wasting water

















: That is so lame I have to laugh


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

: I'm reading how mamas are being treated and I'm like







! People! people! Get some perspective on your life!









GREAT! Have I set myself up for some nasties?







Well my inbox in almost full so I can't get too many! :LOL


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I can't even conceive of the kind of person who would pm someone to criticize them for bidding on ebay









PMing someone to accuse them of having a wash routine that wastes water is even more mind boggling


----------



## Headymama (Feb 17, 2005)

what does the term "hyena" mean? I've seen it used a couple different ways in this thread. thanks









FWIW - I could care less what ya'll do with your money, heehee


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

I can't even conceive of the kind of person who would pm someone to criticize them for bidding on ebay

PMing someone to accuse them of having a wash routine that wastes water is even more mind boggling










And I can't imagine how someone with small children has enough time and energy to sit around and think of stuff like that. Sounds like there are women out there who really need to branch out a bit and get a hobby.









It still blows me away that there are people who feel it is their business how others spend their money. Talk about presumptious.


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

In some ways I think the private bidder ID's would be great, it could potentially save alot of nasty conflict as I am stunned at what I have read in this thread, personally I don't post my stash or really discuss my auction wins in this forum because I am a private person and you know what they make me happy enough to know I have them, I do not feel the need to advertise KWIM? its just not my bag.. never has been.

And personally I do not want to be judged for what I have or don't have and I see that alot here.. and wow this thread the stuff in here is unreal!!! PM's for water consumption? crap remind me not to post my long luxurious wash cycles.. I pay the water bill I will wash however I see fit!


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

I've never gotten a nasty PM. In fact, I don't get many at all...but they are always kind and usually answering some question I had about (would you believe this?) diapers.









I've got room in my box for just a couple PMs if someone wants to initiate me so I can feel like part of the gang. :LOL

As for the original question...I don't do ebay, but I'd use another alias. In fact, I'd make up one just for that forum. Not a total troll name, since its a business and I'd want to be legit if I was going to bother doing ebay. But I'd keep it disconnected from the couple of boards where I play.


----------



## Headymama (Feb 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headymama*
what does the term "hyena" mean? I've seen it used a couple different ways in this thread.


anyone? I'm clueless...


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZenSizzled*
But I'd keep it disconnected from the couple of boards where I play.

I thought everyone did this! :LOL


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
I can't even conceive of the kind of person who would pm someone to criticize them for bidding on ebay









PMing someone to accuse them of having a wash routine that wastes water is even more mind boggling



















Seriously, I can't believe this is happening! I don't know about private bidder lists, though. I rather like to know who I'm up against (even if I don't really know the person). For a while, I found myself frequently in a bidding/sniping war with another bidder. I would







my head and wonder who this person was. Then I found out she was another MDC momma, and I was much happier, because then I knew the diapers would be well loved!

I'm still in shock about the nasty-grams people are getting! I just can't believe people would do that!


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headymama*
anyone? I'm clueless...

I'm not the best explainer, but here's my definition in a nutshell:

A hyena is somebody who goes more for the higher end and hard to get diapers (BBB, MM, FCB/LC, SOS, KP, etc...). Somebody coined the pharse one time when she was likening mamas stalking a store to a pack of hungry hyenas.








: You can take a gander at my stash if you need an example.







:


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

I define a hyena item as something that the demand is greater than the supply. I think that being a hyena has less to do with what you buy as opposed to other buying habits.

For example, "XXX has stocked. RUN!!!" The hyena mentality is to run to a stocked store to snag something for the sole purpose of snagging something that has been stocked. There is often buyer's remorse associated with this buying habit. However, if you have determined that you really like XXX and would purchase it even if it didn't sell out within minutes, then that negates the hyena purpose.

So while I use many hyena items, I don't consider myself a hyena. If YYY stocks and I already know that YYY doesn't work for me, then I have no desire to visit the store.

However, we do need a need definition for a new breed of hyena that has emerged. There is a new hyena breed that snags hyena items for the sole purpose of higher resale/ greater bargaining power for other hyena items. This one scares me. These ones bring run of the mill hyenas over to the dark side. :LOL


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

i was really reluctant to post my stash pics for some of the reasons mentioned above. but then i thought, hmmm.....screw it! my ebay user name is different but, like jamie said, it's not too hard to figure out. i do tend to be fairly private and i don't really like the fact that someone can pull up my ebay history and see everything that i've bid on, bought or sold. that kinda un-nerves me. but, then again, it sure is fun to look at what others bid on, buy and sell.


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2noah*







: You can take a gander at my stash if you need an example.







:

Can I ask why people have to be embarrassed or ashamed when they post pics of their stashes? I remember a few ppl this week who posted stash pics are had to make comments that would lead me to believe they were afraid of getting flamed.

This also brings me to a particular post on anther forum where some mamas were actually ripping someone to shreds about the stash they had. I am glad that I didn't see that post-because I would have had some choice words to say about that.

How you spend your money is your business. No one elses. I love to see people's beautiful fluff, and it makes me sad that ppl think they can't talk about or show it. I admit that I have hesitated in the past to show off a pretty piece of fluff-but no more. If I want to shout from the roof tops that I scored the hyenaist of all hyena items than I will.

Case in point, people need to quit worrying about other people's spending habits.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
Well, sometimes I wish no one could see me bid. I get PMs from people I don't even know asking me to back down from bidding on Ebay sometimes









That's absolutely ridiculous! I'm sorry momma, I hope it didn't slow you down









To answer the OP, I bid on auctions (clothes for the girls) where the seller keeps the bidders ID private to protect the bidder from the type of stuff spatulagirl has encountered. I personally don't care because I use a different ID on ebay to protect my anonymity. I am just very private with my money. I know I can spend it how I want, but I don't like to mix friends and money...if that makes any sense.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmuma*
personally I don't post my stash or really discuss my auction wins in this forum because I am a private person and you know what they make me happy enough to know I have them, I do not feel the need to advertise KWIM? its just not my bag.. never has been.

And personally I do not want to be judged for what I have or don't have and I see that alot here.

Exactly! I should have read your post before I posted a second ago. I do have stash pics, but not *all* of my stash is there


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
I think that new breed should be called velociraptors! :LOL

I also have been told that I should not be buying products that other people want because I didn't have a baby home yet and I was basically keeping things from people who could use them now.

So, yea, I am much more private now. I've licked my wounds and just share with my close friends now.

Holli

Holli ((hugs))

"velociraptors" is complicated to type and say... we (ok, ME







) need something shorter :LOL

Maybe Chicken Hawks or buzzards... buzzies for short or something







:

I mean, if after the nukes fly there were hyenas and buzzards left... who would win? Other than Simba, who beats up on the hyenas?









The world is not black-and-white, with only 1 answer per question. Usually we are lucky to even have some idea of what the question is. To say one babe or Mama does (or does not) deserve to have item X, Y or Z is absurd. If one agrees to pay a certain amount, I just assume that person is adult enough to know if its in their family budget. People's theology and politics are none of my business. I'm sorry anyone gets attacked for their beliefs.

I love looking at the beautiful art that is Mama-made (or Daddy-made), Mama (or Daddy)-bought and babe worn.

btw, we had an "ice" day so I didn't have to go to school today... chit chat Virgster today


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

People need to grow up. Plain and simple. So seriously some people think its ok to ask other people to not bid on something because they want it?







: I can't believe that people send nasty PMs about pagan diapers, water consumption, and buying habits. I'm shocked. If I ever got a pm like that I'd out the person and go off. Why not just post in public? Then again I really only use PMs for transactions and not to chit chat or belittle people.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Sometimes a PM is scary I agree


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Quote:

I also have been told that I should not be buying products that other people want because I didn't have a baby home yet and I was basically keeping things from people who could use them now.
I'm almost not surprised..but thats awful Holli. So should pregnant mamas not buy any diapers until their baby is born? I don't see the difference in buying fluff for a baby on the way whether it is through adoption or by birth. Who knew that people raising kids could be so cruel to other mamas.


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

I think it is really sad that some people feel they can't post pics of their stash for fear of getting flamed. Very sad! I mean that sincerely too, not sarcastically as I truly enjoy looking at other peoples beautiful fluff. It adds excitement to my day. I don't have any links to my stash right now, but I will when I finish getting a bunch more fluff I am waiting for. Sometimes I do think that it would be nice to bid on Ebay anonymously, only because sometimes I back off bidding because I recognize the name and I would feel bad. This happened on a few of the FF auctions, I couldn't bring myself to bid because I knew the mama. On the other hand, I am glad I knew who they were because I think they really deserved the fluff they won and I am happy I never snatched it from them!! This is a tough question IMO!


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

Really, Holli?

That just saddens me.


----------



## Headymama (Feb 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*

I also have been told that I should not be buying products that other people want because I didn't have a baby home yet and I was basically keeping things from people who could use them now.


yikes! That is the rudest yet! What is the difference between you waiting on an adoption and me waiting on my due date?

Anyways, thanks for the explaination ladies and enjoy spending your money


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Oh and I'm starting to buy diapers for a baby that isn't concieved, I have infertility and may not ever have said baby. I can be sure to go for every size small and newborn sized piece of hyena fluff now.:LOL I'll be sure to show it off too. My pm box is nearly empty so if you have beef with me buying diapers for a baby that may NEVER happen feel free to tell me how you feel and leave Holli alone. At least her baby is already alive and waiting to come home.


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

All these people getting snarky and invasive emails - I'm interested to know if they are from regular posters or lurkers. I am just amazed - that would be so much not fun any more and I don't blame you for not sharing. I like to share a little, now and then.







mamas. I hope some of the fun stuff around here makes up for it. As for the ebay question - eh, it doesn't really bother me to have the names up there and it wouldn't and doesn't stop me bidding on something I want. You know I did win a kind of a high auction once and came on here and people were talking about it, some nice and some who were sure my children were starving in a ditch somewhere to pay for it. You know, perhaps I wouldn't have approved of all their purchases either though, in retrospect.


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Okay, now you made me cry!









Sorry









Quote:

The biggest problem is that few negative comments stick in your mind more than all the 100s more positive ones.
Isn't it a shame that the negative hangs on so much longer than the positive?

Quote:

Sometimes it makes it easy to forget how many amazing, wonderful, and supportive mamas there are around here!
I was reading this thread thinking wow how mean spirited this place has become but I do need to remember that there are lots and lots of sweet mamas here and I think that they still outnumber the mean ole hags


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetfeet*
People need to grow up. Plain and simple. So seriously some people think its ok to ask other people to not bid on something because they want it?







: I

Yup how many times have we seen this here! and very often it ends up not too kind to all parties considered. Honeslty I do not see why people need a label "hyena" to define themselves maybe I am just beyond all this now but its almost highschool cliquey like! :LOL I like what I like and dont tell me what I am because of it .. :LOL

I do think lately around MDC diapering there has been pretty rampant consumerism and that does kind of clash with the whole NFL thing.. FF auctions aside as that was charity.. but sometimes I do admit to looking at a stash and wondering how 1 child could require a stash to diaper an army :LOL flame away!







just my opinion of course and at the end of the day I really do not care how people spend their money.. totally their business and I would never PM someone nastily.

It does seem that the better made items that are quality and work well do have their prices driven up by the massive demands that ensue sometimes.. I dont know its a catch 22.. its great for the wahms but sometimes this whole scene feels so carniverous in nature.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
I think that even if you only want certain hard-to-get items because that's what works for you.. if they are hyena items, then you are a hyena. I think the item determine hyena-ness, not the seeker's intentions.









I agree. A hyena is anyone who tries to get hard-to-get diapers, no matter what the reason.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
I was thrilled beyond belief about my one Fluff Factory win because we only have enough funds for me to bid on one item right now because we need to pay the final adoption payment soon hopefully, and I was made to feel so guilty about it here that I was actually in tears about it. It made me so hurt.

I also will not post my stash pictures here anymore because I have received snarky comments in the past.

I also am not comfortable posting any of my Pagan diapering items because I have received inappropriate comments about them.

It makes me SO MAD that people have made you feel bad about your pretty diapers!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
I also have been told that I should not be buying products that other people want because I didn't have a baby home yet and I was basically keeping things from people who could use them now.


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetfeet*
Oh and I'm starting to buy diapers for a baby that isn't concieved, I have infertility and may not ever have said baby. I can be sure to go for every size small and newborn sized piece of hyena fluff now.:LOL I'll be sure to show it off too. My pm box is nearly empty so if you have beef with me buying diapers for a baby that may NEVER happen feel free to tell me how you feel and leave Holli alone. At least her baby is already alive and waiting to come home.


I've been thinking about starting a newborn stash. DS is our IVF miracle, so I'm not sure if/when another babe will make an appearance, but I've been wanting to start collecting things. Maybe we could start a little diaper gang? Mommas who buy dipes for yet to come home babes. Okay, we'd need a shorter name! :LOL And, Holli, I keep telling you to send all those rude people over to me and I'll take care of them for you!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Oh and let's not forget that now that everyone figured out my ebay user name I can no longer buy my adult diapers and "toys"







: :LOL

Kidding of course.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Shame on you those of you who PM people telling them what to do or what not to do. Did your momma not teach you any manners?


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Shame on you those of you who PM people telling them what to do or what not to do. Did your momma not teach you any manners?









Apparently not. Its never to late to learn though.


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2orionplus1*
Can I ask why people have to be embarrassed or ashamed when they post pics of their stashes? I remember a few ppl this week who posted stash pics are had to make comments that would lead me to believe they were afraid of getting flamed.

This also brings me to a particular post on anther forum where some mamas were actually ripping someone to shreds about the stash they had. I am glad that I didn't see that post-because I would have had some choice words to say about that.

How you spend your money is your business. No one elses. I love to see people's beautiful fluff, and it makes me sad that ppl think they can't talk about or show it. I admit that I have hesitated in the past to show off a pretty piece of fluff-but no more. If I want to shout from the roof tops that I scored the hyenaist of all hyena items than I will.

Case in point, people need to quit worrying about other people's spending habits.

For the most part, people have been nothing but nice to me about my stash. I can honestly say that I have never gotten a nasty PM about my dipes or buying habits, although now that I think about it I probably would have preferred it that way. I was very publicly flamed. The first time was I after I payed waay too much for a dipe on Ebay. One mama innocently started a thread, and one or two mamas got a little out of hand. One of them was especially vicious, IMO. Thankfully the thread was deleted before it got any uglier.

The second and much more recent incedent is the one you refer to in your post. That was ME they were "discussing". One of the members there lurks here and she clicked into the link in my sig. As I recall, her post was also innocent, but for the most part the thread was basically a bash-mommy2noah-thread. It was pretty bad. They especially had "fun" with my Hoping 4 A Girl stash. I've actually stopped buying girlie dipes over it.

I'm not really afraid to post my dipes (I keep an updated link in my sig), but I am much more nervous than I used to be. People can be so cruel.


----------



## ~Scapegoat~ (Jul 30, 2004)

I have never bought anything on ebay that no one else could get, I am just not lucky enough to have the money and if I did I would do the charity autions first. That said no I will not change my id, ever...if people want to stalk me and my buying (or washing, good golly) habits they have issues.

I thought it was common practice to buy diapers before the baby came home.









Oh, I would also like to add that I enjoying seeing stash pics...its like window shopping/drooling. :LOL


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2noah*
but for the most part the thread was basically a bash-mommy2noah-thread. It was pretty bad. They especially had "fun" with my Hoping 4 A Girl stash. I've actually stopped buying girlie dipes over it.

I'm not really afraid to post my dipes (I keep an updated link in my sig), but I am much more nervous than I used to be. People can be so cruel.









That sucks! Heather, I can't believe that people would do that! Who cares what diapers you buy with YOUR money! I think you should buy all the girly dipes that you want! Afterall, Noah's boy diapers need some diapers to be friends with! (I'm big on all my diapers having a diaper friend. And, yes I am neurotic!)


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2noah*
The second and much more recent incedent is the one you refer to in your post. That was ME they were "discussing". One of the members there lurks here and she clicked into the link in my sig. As I recall, her post was also innocent, but for the most part the thread was basically a bash-mommy2noah-thread. It was pretty bad. They especially had "fun" with my Hoping 4 A Girl stash. I've actually stopped buying girlie dipes over it.


I was looking at your stash last night and personally I LOVED the "hoping for a girl" stash.









Do I dare suggest Nixon had something right when he talked about The Silent Majority? As a member of the silent majority, I love window drooling, er... um, screen petting... um, I mean looking at artful collections of diapers.


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Aww, thanks Cat! I think I have too many girlie dipes as it is anyway, especially if I'm having a boy. Plus, I'll hopefully be finding out the sex in about 9wks, so I can wait...hopefully! LOL!


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

LOL, Virg! Thanks!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Heather that is insane. I shouldn't be surprised though after some things I have read and heard about!


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

Heather-Yep I knew it was you. But I didn't want to divulge who in case you didn't feel comfortable about it.

People really just don't get it, do they?


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

I think mommas who buy hyena dipes and resell them on ebay should be call jackals and mommas who buy dipes for a yet unconceived child should be called storks. I have a huge stash!!!!!! Of all sizes and fabrics. Mostly girl because a lot were for Mary Rose, but a lot I bought after she died because it was a way for me to maintain a connection with her, as crazy as that sounds. Yes, it can be a bit comsumeristic, but at least we are not buying disposables and piling them into the landfills and we are supporting WAHM's and hopefully we will be able to resell and get something back from them, so we are reducing, reusing and recycling. Right?
Gossamer


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

No one knows my Ebay name and I don;t think they would even know it was me buying or selling my items. Not that I do anything unethical or anything, but I just do not think anyone would make the connection.


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

I have different user names so for what little buying I do no one would know it's me although I am sure someone could eventually figure it out. It's not like I am trying to hide but I have always used a handful of different names.

As far as people who feel the need to send out snarky PMs, why don't you use that free time to come on over and scrub out my toilets or get rid of that nasty vermin smell under my house.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

i don't care if people know what i bid on or sell.

i absolutely cannot believe some of the stuff you guys have been subject to. that is just absolutely bizarre. those mean pm'ers and thread starters have waaaaay too much time on their hands.

gosh, that really just sucks. i mean, i







cloth diapers and all but come on people.


----------



## vanilla (Aug 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vkberes*

As far as people who feel the need to send out snarky PMs, why don't you use that free time to come on over and scrub out my toilets or get rid of that nasty vermin smell under my house.


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetfeet*
People need to grow up. Plain and simple. So seriously some people think its ok to ask other people to not bid on something because they want it?







: I can't believe that people send nasty PMs about pagan diapers, water consumption, and buying habits. I'm shocked. If I ever got a pm like that I'd out the person and go off. Why not just post in public? Then again I really only use PMs for transactions and not to chit chat or belittle people.

Ugh. I totally agree. I'm so sorry for you mamas who have been specifically targeted. I can't imagine sending a nasty PM like that!

an extra special







for you Holli. that's just wrong.









As for your question Stacey, personally I wouldn't care either way. I'm not sure if anyone knows my ebay ID (it's different that my username here) but I don't care. I don't bid on much tho. I probably fly under the radar for the most part. And as far as having friends bid to up the price, I am SURE that goes on all the time. The only thing that ticks me off on eBay is when the price is bidded up right away on something that I really want but end up not being able to afford! :LOL but that's the way eBay works so what can I do? Like someone else said, all's fair in love and eBay


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

The second I get a nasty PM, I'd post it on the board for all to see, even it if was removed word would travel fast who did it. If they cannot say to to everyone then do not PM it to me. KWIM? No behind the scene games for me. LMBO :LOL :LOL The wasting water routine PM was just silly...they would hate me, I rinse like a physco or we get rashes BAD.(and no I do not use a lot of detergent) I am VERY careful with water until it comes down to the health of my dd. I mind my own over here and do not judge those for decisions they make. It's not my place anyhow.









Hugs!
Summie


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Anyone else really wish they knew the names of the perpetrators so they could go TP their house w/ sposies?!


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

BTW- Heather, if you decide that you don't need all of your size 0 Fluffymail, I'd be happy to help you out.


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennisee*
Anyone else really wish they knew the names of the perpetrators so they could go TP their house w/ sposies?!











or maybe just cuz I'm nosy!


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma2emerson*
BTW- Heather, if you decide that you don't need all of your size 0 Fluffymail, I'd be happy to help you out.

















:


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Now now, girls! No dueling!! I already have one mama lined up for the girly dipes - the ones from Tiffany atleast - in case I end up with a boy (she wasted no time getting in her dibs! LOL!!), but I'll add you two after her!


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennisee*
Anyone else really wish they knew the names of the perpetrators so they could go TP their house w/ sposies?!

Ooh, yes, that sounds like a riot!! We should make sure it's a nice rainy day too, so the dipes swell up and the nasty gel beads get all over everything! Muhahaha!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi everyone







It's rotten that some of you have gotten nasty pm's...I can't say that I have ever had that experience - but I hope I haven't hurt anyone's feelings with my posts! It's so hard to convey things in print sometimes. I wonder about how my words come across sometimes - and I'm sure everyone has there own interpretations of how a post can be read (we sure have had that happen here







).
Anyways, as far as eBay goes, sometimes I wish they had hidden usernames so all the drama could be avoided. My eBay username is the same as my old username here, as I'm sure you might know. But I'm not much for bidding stuff up (I'm just too cheap







).

Oh, I also wanted to say that if I was adopting a baby or TTC for a long time, I would be buying diapers like mad for therapeutic purposes! The only weird thing would be if you were scoring like dozens of fcb 0's and khw smalls and not leaving any for the pg mamas or whatever...but that's not happening. As far as Holli goes, this has been like the world's longest pregnancy so just let her buy her fluff already. I loooooove looking at stash pictures (especially yours, Holli, I love how the page is so organized! I am not by any means Pagan either but I still think the dipes etc are gorgeous, and whatever you want to do is fine with me. I can only imagine me getting a cross embroidered on to a diaper - that would get some comments, I'm sure







) because I just like gazing at fluff. No matter whose it is!

BTW, Jennisee, good idea!

Anyways,


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2noah*
Now now, girls! No dueling!! I already have one mama lined up for the girly dipes - the ones from Tiffany atleast - in case I end up with a boy (she wasted no time getting in her dibs! LOL!!), but I'll add you two after her!


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm sorry! Preggo brain is crazy around here. I promised the others to you didn't I?


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

LOL, i dont think I would even notice it was private. I dont ususally look to see who is high bidder.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

You promised me first dibs on the Tiff FM 0s. But I'm old. There may be no more babies for me.









And I totally understand pregnancy brain.


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
I have to admit that I really am uncomfortable when people make other people feel guilty about their purchases. I was thrilled beyond belief about my one Fluff Factory win because we only have enough funds for me to bid on one item right now because we need to pay the final adoption payment soon hopefully, and I was made to feel so guilty about it here that I was actually in tears about it. It made me so hurt.

I also will not post my stash pictures here anymore because I have received snarky comments in the past.

I also am not comfortable posting any of my Pagan diapering items because I have received inappropriate comments about them.

I also have been told that I should not be buying products that other people want because I didn't have a baby home yet and I was basically keeping things from people who could use them now.

So, yea, I am much more private now. I've licked my wounds and just share with my close friends now.

Holli

Awww Holli I am sorry people are so rude. I loved looking at your beautiful stash. Anyone who sits around and pms others for something that trivial needs to get a life


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
You promised me first dibs on the Tiff FM 0s. But I'm old. There may be no more babies for me.









And I totally understand pregnancy brain.

Okay, thanks for reminding me. You're at the top of my list then since you are sort of the reason I even have them.


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

this whole issue is an odd one to me...

odd because when i originally came to MDC i felt a lot of love was going around...but as time goes on you start to see some peoples true colors.

i don't see how it's anyone's business if i want to buy or sell anything for any price on ebay. i can see for sure why some bidders would like names kept private. not sure if it'll influence purchases but possibly. i know i changed my user name on ebay SOLEY because of the opinions i thought i might get HERE and that seems so ridiculous.

i don't see why people ask other people not to bid/buy/stalk for items they want because they want/need/deserve/have had a worse week than anyone else. i see this ALL of the time here and it's really beginning to be a pet peeve. sometimes, it very subtle "i really hope i snag the XYZ cause i've had the worst week ever..." while i don't think it's always intentional, the end result is making anyone else who might score that item feel guilty and others glare at them for daring to snatch it out from under the one who originally "claimed" it. there's just no way to know who's had a worse week and it's only STUFF anyway! not everyone chooses to tell about their bad week or life and why buying fun dipes might cheer them up.

i don't see how some mamas here, a place supposedly based on a spirit of "community", feel it's OK to guilt thier peers into either NOT bidding on particular items or once they do, making a spectacle of them.

i also don't enjoy reading the numerous "___ is crazy for buying/selling that item for that much". it makes the buyers feel bad and the WAHMs feel worse.

i totally understand the "wow - look how much ___ went for!" threads - i am fully aware some mamas are in awe of the amounts spent by others on items they can't, or choose not to, buy. but it's just plain rude to attach your own judgements to those purchases, not to mention just plain silly and none of anyone else's business.

i'm torn very often cause i like it here and like chatting and making friends...but the more you reveal about yourself, the more you are open to criticism. it totally starts to feel like HS all over again and i think we sometimes lose sight of the fact that NONE of this stuff is for US, the adults...it's for our kids. if you'd feel right saying something bad about my child or snatching an item from her hands, then pass judgements with no guilt. otherwise, remember who all this "stuff" is for and just be nice


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Jenny, if I haven't said it before, I'll say it now for every one to hear!

I







you!!!

You know, I was thinking about the whole, "I would NEVER pay that much money for a diaper/soaker/wool cover/blah blah blah" thing. It drives me crazy. Good says me! Less competition


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

yeah jenny!


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

I don't even know how to respond to this. I just have to say I'm so sorry to all you mamas who have been criticized for your purchases. That's just sad.









Holly and Meghan -







s

Nada - appalled


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Jenny- I agree with every single word that you wrote.
Nada-







How are you guys doin? I miss chattin with ya.


----------



## huntersmommy (Dec 28, 2003)

Well said Jenny!









I have to say I have never gotten hate mail, tahnk goodness although now I wonder if peopel aren't rolling there eyes everytime I post a thread that I got new fluff:LOL

you know what I don't do it to boast, I do it cause I am excited and you guys are the only ones who understand how exciting it can be to get great fluff.
I also think its great for the WAHM to see her stuff enjoyed, and it usually results in good business for her/him when peopel see the things they create.

I will not stop postign my fluff, I will not justify my fluff, and on ebay I will bid on whatever I want to regardless of wheather people know its me or not.

I think its awful to make someone feel bad for there purchases, there is fluff out there I'd love to get, but someone eles was quicker or willing to bid more so I hoep there babies enjoy it, my guy is certainly not gonna go naked because I lost a bid or at a stalking!

we are mamas, and lets face it, changing a diaepr isn;t exactly glamourous:LOL and if our fluff makes us smile or our kdis smile then its all worth it right?


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

Ok I guess I'm just weird because I honestly don't give a RIP what anyone thinks about what I do or do not buy or how much. It's no one's biz! Until they are paying my bills....I think they should just keep their mouths shut. And if they want to sit and whine to someone else about it...so be it. While they are whinning I'll go ahead about my business.

Personally, I think that if anyone has the nerve to be PMing mama's about what they are doing then the PMs should be sent to Cynthia - since we aren't supposed to post them in public areas. That sort of behavior just should not be tolerated.

Everyone has their own beliefs about all sorts of things but it isn't anyone's place to put such opinions and beliefs on others.

Personally, I do have a problem with all the "feel sorry for me threads" thankfully it's gotten somewhat better now that the fairy stuff is in another area. Ok I guess I may just be mean but when I see the - I've had a rough life so I deserve this diaper type talk then it just makes me want to go bid on that diaper. I know I know - I said I may just be mean! It's just a bit irritating to me because we all have our bad days (weeks, years) so what?!

I used to feel like I shouldn't share what I may have picked up somewhere because of the threads that talk about how certain people never get what they want. But then I thought...how silly because sometimes they will post that and there are items still sitting there at that time! I've had the slowest hookup and now one of the fastest but even when I had the slowest I had the options of using a sniper program or whatever too. Everyone really does have the same opportunity.

I can't imagine people going around in life attacking others for buying or having more than they do. I have to giggle at the thought of someone running up to someone else and saying - "you should NOT shop at Nordstroms because I have to shop at Target. You can't buy that because I want it!" Oh brother!!

FWIW...I started sewing and buying diapers while I was going through infertility and at times it just felt like a positive thing to be doing during the difficult process. I understand why some women need to do that and there is nothing wrong with it. And I just think it's beyond rude that ANYONE would have the nerve to comment on what they are doing. My goodness they are having a difficult enough time and for some it really is a way of feeling like they are some how connecting to that baby that they hope to come. For someone to comment on any of it is just rubbing salt into a very hurtful wound!

I do get a bit concerned about the posts that I see where people are going into major debt and having big financial problems due to their spending. But again...that's their business!

Oh and Heather - I love to look at your stash pics! And Holli - you keep on posting and sharing about your fluff! I know there are many of us that are really excited for you and love to be able to share in your excitement and joy. Don't let other's get to you!


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

I want to add that I apologize if I have offended anyone with my whining. I realize that many weeks in a row, I whined about the Knitteds and Fitteds stockings and how I really wanted a ball. (Yes, I did finally score one, and it actually arrived in the mail on ds's bday, so I think it was meant to be). I didn't expect anyone to back away from them, I was just sharing my frustration. All's fair in shopping!


----------

